# Gordon, Floyd, Bartow



## jr123 (Nov 11, 2015)

Any reports from these counties?


----------



## skeeter300 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bartow county- seen many bucks but have not seen none chasing does. Lots of scrapes and rubs. Evenings have been the best. Seen deer around 4 o'clock. Did not see a deer yesterday evening though. Shot a nice 10 pt Monday evening.


----------



## skeeter300 (Nov 14, 2015)

Bartow- seen 36 deer today. What a morning. No bucks big enough to shoot. Seen 3 nice bucks pushing does around though. Seen deer up to 11 o'clock


----------



## muzzystrut (Nov 16, 2015)

Hunted in Floyd Saturday and Sunday, heard a ton of shots around us and saw zero deer Saturday. Sunday morning saw two and shot a doe. Processor said business has been really good. I am obviously not in right spot....


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 17, 2015)

Shot a small six point the 8th about 5:00. Had seen quite a few deer on prior hunts, none since. Moving stand and trying again!!


----------



## chilidawg (Nov 23, 2015)

I have seen a lot of deer where I hunt (western GC) during the entire day. I've killed 2 does so far. One was harvested at 10:48 am and the other just before sunset. The only bucks that I have seen were a 4 pointer (seen twice) and an 8 pointer chasing a doe (Sunday the 22nd).


----------



## mtjbrown (Dec 20, 2015)

*late season success*

This is the biggest buck I have seen or taken in Georgia this late in the season. Killed right before dark on a small tract I have permission to hunt in Bartow county. He appeared to be still rutting gauging by the tarsal glands on his legs. I believe he was dogging a doe I had just seen that saw me first! Glad I didnt get the shot, I wouldn't have still been in the tree.


----------

